
Show HN: Musca – Mac tray app that watches your GitHub commit CI statuses - zaccc123
http://flymusca.com/#ref=hackernews
======
zaccc123
Hi HN, I created Musca to solve my own problem. It always takes me many clicks
to go to the correct CI page or a GitHub Commit / PR. With Musca on the tray,
if the repo tie to a CI, it receives webhook alert and provides hotlink that
is easily accessible.

